# Vegetarian moving to Munich



## Seh

I don't have any specific questions yet, but wanted to introduce myself to this expat community. I'm moving to Munich in a couple of months with my German husband (I'm from the U.S.).

But I certainly welcome any tips or advice on living in Munich.

On thing is that I'm an "almost vegetarian" which means I make exceptions for special occasions. So if anyone knows of any good vegetarian restaurants or Bavarian dishes, please let me know.

Many thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Having lived in southern Germany (Schwabia - the "other" southern Germany) I can give you a few tips and tricks. It's tough being vegetarian (or "almost vegetarian") - the Germans tend to season many foods with "Speck," which is ham.

I worked for an Indian guy who was strictly vegetarian, and when he'd ask whether or not there was meat in a particular dish, the waiter would assure him, "no, sir." But when the dish was delivered, there were obvious bits of Speck in the Spaetzl. When he'd complain, everyone from the waiter to the kitchen staff would swear that it was "just for flavor." OTOH, Spätzl mit Käse is one of the best comfort foods there is - you may swear off mac and cheese after getting used to this dish! (Assuming you can find it without the Speck.)

And do try all the dark, heavy German breads. Much healthier and tastier than the white fluffy stuff they call bread in the US (and elsewhere). Easy to make a meal of a slice of "real" Roggenbrot with a little cheese or other veggie spread.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Seh, When I have been to Munich and Bavaria, I have always thought that it must be hell for vegetarians to live in this region. But saying that there are still a few vegetarian restuarants in Munich. Take a look at the Munich.de site for the addresses:

muenchen.de - Vegetarische Restaurants in München

I hope you enjoy your time in Munich. Too late for the Oktoberfest that started this week though!


----------

